# M to BBW, a slightly recurring theme?



## "Jini" (Jun 30, 2006)

There Are a few stories posted, so I'm going to guess that they hold an interest for some people.

The theme seems to usually be that a willing or unwilling guy is transformed through various techniques into a BBW or SSBBW.

I've simply taken it for granted that the authors are male, and perhaps expressing a secret desire on their part to Become a BBW, but I suppose that the writers of such fiction could very well be of either gender and expressing _their _secret desires to actually conduct such a transformation...

Interestingly the "transformee" usually ends up being basicly "owned" since they would never be able to return to their "normal - before" life.

But it has raised a question in my mind. Given the opportunity, do their exist people that _would_ want to transform an average guy, by various means, into a BBW or SSBBW?

~"Jini"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 30, 2006)

Porn fics and gender dysphoria are two very different things.


----------



## "Jini" (Jun 30, 2006)

What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 30, 2006)

That's when someone actually wants an innie instead of an outie and not just having an humiliation fetish and getting off reading internet porn.


----------



## "Jini" (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah, yes, that makes sense.
Now if only I could figure how it relates to my question....


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jul 1, 2006)

I think there are many who would love it if there really were women out there who would turn them into, or help them become BBWs, but I have my doubts they exist.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes, there are women who want to become fatter. 

Yes, there are people who are biologically male who want to become women. 

I'm sure there are a few trans people who want to become fat. Yes.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 1, 2006)

I knew a guy via the internet who wanted to be a fat woman, yes.


----------



## "Jini" (Jul 1, 2006)

Interesting, so far the replies seem to be "Yes, there are (likely) men who would like to be transformed into BBW's"

But my question was "Given the opportunity, do their exist people that would want to transform an average guy, by various means, into a BBW or SSBBW?"

~"Jini"


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 1, 2006)

Jini said:


> Interesting, so far the replies seem to be "Yes, there are (likely) men who would like to be transformed into BBW's"
> 
> But my question was "Given the opportunity, do their exist people that would want to transform an average guy, by various means, into a BBW or SSBBW?"
> 
> ~"Jini"


Are YOU wanting to be transformed? If not..then you are asking the same question that's been answered.


----------



## "Jini" (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually the question has Not been answered and it's very interesting that you seem to think that it has.

Clearly the question is difficult to understand, so nevermind. Please disregard my question and myself.

Fare thee ever well, 
"Jini"


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 1, 2006)

Jini said:


> Actually the question has Not been answered and it's very interesting that you seem to think that it has.
> 
> Clearly the question is difficult to understand, so nevermind. Please disregard my question and myself.
> 
> ...


Good gravy..your either asking if there are men that want to be fat women or your asking if there are women that want to turn men into fat women..what's so hard about that..

SHEESH


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 1, 2006)

This is a scary thread.
It's possible that i'm becoming less mystefied over fa's "coming out of the closet" being an issue.

I've been thinking that i need to go read some of those stories but maybe i'd better hold off.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 1, 2006)

I think it's just a fantasy, a lot different from what a transgendered person goes through.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 2, 2006)

Jini said:


> Clearly the question is difficult to understand, so nevermind. Please disregard my question and myself.



The question had been answered several times in many different ways. You apparently just didn't understand the answers or they weren't the answers you wanted to hear.

My guess is you are probably in your teens and have read one too many fat fics. Those types of transformation stories are for people that more than likely have some sorts of dominance and humilation fetishes.

In the real world there are no "various means" to change a person's physical gender. It can only be done through surgery. To even get approval for the surgery a person was to go through years of counselling before hand. There is no forcing another person to change their gender even if someone wanted to.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 2, 2006)

OK, as I'm reading this Jin's asking if there exist people who want to alter the gender of _other_ people. The answer is YES. I'm not one of them and would only even consider the thought as a form of torture for my worst enemies, (you know who you are) but I've read too many posts from people saying that's what they want to do not to believe one or two. I agree it's probably the result of some sort of gender disphoria, humilliation/domination fetish, or outright mental issues that should be dealt with, but that doesn't mean that there aren't people out there who would try it if they could.


----------



## rarwrang (Jul 2, 2006)

i personally like transgendered stories but,
i dont like transformation stories... they've been done to death. i enjoy fiction about the woman after transformation... not the story during.


----------



## parksy (Jul 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, there are women who want to become fatter.
> 
> Yes, there are people who are biologically male who want to become women.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few trans people who want to become fat. Yes.


Well i am one Ts that would love too become a BBW and i know quite a few other's that desire this as well but none has ever found a feeder that would change them yet.:kiss2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 2, 2006)

Cool. Glad I'm not not totally wrong, and welcome.


----------



## parksy (Jul 4, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Cool. Glad I'm not not totally wrong, and welcome.


Thank you for the welcome it is much appreciated thank you


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

I think this is an interesting theme, one I'd be open to. Both as someone very pro trans people and also for reasons of genderf**king.

I do think the OP question was more about a fantasy though?

But a practical part for trans women, gaining weight if you are a pear can help look more effeminate, so a plus there.

But back to fantasy, its sorta hot. I have to admit it confuses me some. I'd rather have a man and a bbw at the same time. Why go through all the trouble of transforming? heh.

I realize I sound crazy. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 4, 2006)

Methinks it has something about what the transformation would _do_ to the man mentally. Not only might it be fun to watch, but afterwards you have a a chick who has men all figured out without the emotional baggage of growing up female.  Still kinda icky though, IMHO .


----------



## Tad (Jul 4, 2006)

A few thoughts, for what it is worth.

- A lot of the stories of M to BBW seem to be from guys for whom this sort of transformation is essentially about becoming as powerless as possible. Going to the (stereotypically) weaker gender, becoming fat, out of shape, conventionally unattractive. Usuaully the transition driven by a woman, and involving humiliation. For this sort, they'd be looking for some kind of dominant or sadist with this particular bent--an odd combination of twists, but probably someone has them.

- There seem to be somewhat fewer guys who fantasize about in a different way, not at all to do with being dominated or humiliated. In these cases it seems to perhaps be closer to traditional trans-gender things, in that essentially they desire to be girly, and for them fat women are the ultimate in feminine. (I have enough of this one in me to appreciate this sort of story, and even to have written a couple that seemed to connect with this sort of guy, but not enough of this desire to take it very seriously).

- I've chatted some, over a couple of years, with at least one person claiming to be female (who ever knows on the net for real), who seems to have some fantasies of turning a jock into a fat transvestite. But this could be a guy showing some variant of one of the above desires. I've never met anyone on-line with a more verifiable identity who seemed to feel this way (unless you count one women years ago who seemed to have a thing for BHM bisexuals, but I suspect that is some other twist altogether).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## parksy (Jul 5, 2006)

edx said:


> A few thoughts, for what it is worth.
> 
> 
> - There seem to be somewhat fewer guys who fantasize about in a different way, not at all to do with being dominated or humiliated. In these cases it seems to perhaps be closer to traditional trans-gender things, in that essentially they desire to be girly, and for them fat women are the ultimate in feminine.
> ...


Ed you have hit the nail on the head with this comment i have alway's been envious of fat women since i was very little as they have real female body's not girl body's that are alway's portrayed as women's body's .And in order for me to be really me i would love to be the same especially too develop as a pear as you can't get more femimine than that shape.But i also agree that most who would like too become BBW's do so out of a fetish too be controlled humiliated and subjected too ridicule not out of a desire too be themselve's but too be someone else's plaything which i have too admit too finding slightly baffling as if anyone tried too do that too myself they would quickly find themselve's in serious trouble.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Had to bump cause I was scrolling through craigslist and found this interesting post related to the subject of this thread. Very interesting!

Please TRANSFORM this average guy into a BBW / SSBBW


----------



## fishhat (Jul 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'd rather have a man and a bbw at the same time. Why go through all the trouble of transforming? heh.
> 
> I realize I sound crazy. I'm ok with that.



i couldn't agree more. that is, you do not sound crazy in the least.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, there are women who want to become fatter.
> 
> Yes, there are people who are biologically male who want to become women.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few trans people who want to become fat. Yes.



Have a cookie. *gives cookie*

=Divals


----------



## parksy (Jul 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Had to bump cause I was scrolling through craigslist and found this interesting post related to the subject of this thread. Very interesting!
> 
> Please TRANSFORM this average guy into a BBW / SSBBW


Interesting article though you can tell it is just fantasy.


----------



## isotope (Jul 21, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> I knew a guy via the internet who wanted to be a fat woman, yes.



I knew a fat woman via a guy who wanted to be the internet.

wait, what?


----------



## dan (Jul 22, 2006)

I think deep in a fa's sex drive their replication,procreation response wants a large offspring,probably larger than oneself,Larger people are usually stronger ,,,survival of the fittest.. What a fa really sees is the DNA of a BBW to achieve their unconsious desire. .Probably why most often the fa is a slim male..... This is a kind of a weird answer to the question.....Anyone agree with this theory??? Crossover genetics to achieve the long term goal..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 23, 2006)

dan said:


> I think deep in a fa's sex drive their replication,procreation response wants a large offspring,probably larger than oneself,Larger people are usually stronger ,,,survival of the fittest.. What a fa really sees is the DNA of a BBW to achieve their unconsious desire. .Probably why most often the fa is a slim male..... This is a kind of a weird answer to the question.....Anyone agree with this theory??? Crossover genetics to achieve the long term goal..



Well, that would certainly explain it if all of mankind was interested primarily in fat women, or if all FAs were thin. Most of the FAs I know are average to fat themselves.

I seriously doubt anyone's attracted to a specific trait like fatness or blue eyes or dark hair because they have a biological desire for a fat/blue eyed/dark haired child, because, you know, darker haired people are usually stronger.

Like what you like. If it's not harming anyone, what's the need in silly justifications?


----------



## "Jini" (Jul 27, 2006)

You understood what I was (am) asking. Of course I asked the question because I have seen such stories written and I've wondered...

Clearly there Are men who want to be transformed but My question is about the "transformers". Again, thank you.

As for Why a guy might want to be transformed?
I found the notion of being controlled and as "powerless as possible. Going to the (stereotypically) weaker gender, becoming fat, out of shape, conventionally unattractive" interesting, except (to me) that wouldn't seem likely since I understand that Women hold All the power in their hands.

After all, it seems that All that Man does is for women. Monuments are built for them, wars waged, mighty buildings constructed, poems, plays, songs and novels written for and about them.

It seems to me that almost everything that Man has done or will do has been either at the request of woman, or to impress woman either directly or indirectly. And, of course, since Round women are the ultimate expression of the female form and therefore hold the most power in their pudgy fingers (not necessarily true in this place and moment in history, but sooner or later all things swing back to sensible and then once again will be acknowledged as the standard by which beauty will be measured)

So I would think that any man that wanted to become such a woman would simply want to hold such power


----------



## "Jini" (Jul 27, 2006)

Hm, what makes you think that it's just fantasy? 
Perhaps he's(?) serious?
There Are people with some rather odd quirks in the world, right?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 27, 2006)

Jini said:


> You understood what I was (am) asking. Of course I asked the question because I have seen such stories written and I've wondered...
> 
> Clearly there Are men who want to be transformed but My question is about the "transformers". Again, thank you.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just that the guy is TS, and finds fat girls to be physically most attractive. Generally, girls want to be attractive, right?

=Divals


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

Jini said:


> After all, it seems that All that Man does is for women.



Hardly, they do it for their own ego, lust for power, dominance and control.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 28, 2006)

Jini said:


> After all, it seems that All that Man does is for women. Monuments are built for them, wars waged, mighty buildings constructed, poems, plays, songs and novels written for and about them.



..... Wait. What?

Can you tell me where these monuments are? There's Lady Lib, and the nurses memorial at Arlington (I think that's where it is).....but beyond that? Not so much. 

Wars? Who are the masterminds behind them? Who are the ones in power (more often than not)? (Irrational) men.

Buildings being constructed solely for women? Not really. Though I'd appreciate if those buildings that house services to women weren't bombed or forced out of operation, such as abortion clinics or Planned Parenthood facilities. 

Well, yes, poems, plays, songs and novels are written about women. They're also written about men. They're EVEN written with BOTH members of opposite sex in them! Oh, for SHAME, Jane Austen! How *dare* you write about both Elizabeth Bennet AND Mr. Darcy! Tsk Tsk.


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jul 28, 2006)

Nothing more, just wanted to put something into words that I always fantasized about. I don't think it's that big a deal really.


----------



## parksy (Aug 2, 2006)

Divals said:


> Maybe it's just that the guy is TS, and finds fat girls to be physically most attractive. Generally, girls want to be attractive, right?
> 
> =Divals


You are completly right i have alway's thought that is the most attractive female form that is why i want too acheive that form myself not for power or too control anything just for me too be me and be attractive for myself.:eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 2, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Wars? Who are the masterminds behind them? Who are the ones in power (more often than not)? (Irrational) men.


What about Troy?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 9, 2006)

I think largely it could be a fetish theme. Sex-change, usually through magical means, is prevalent in "Ranma 1/2" for example.


----------



## William (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Marie

Well the whole Islamic Terrorist thing may have a female slate to it.

http://www.soundgenerator.com/news/showarticle.cfm?articleid=8189&CFID=18005946&CFTOKEN=48620500

William



maire dubh said:


> ..... Wait. What?
> 
> Can you tell me where these monuments are? There's Lady Lib, and the nurses memorial at Arlington (I think that's where it is).....but beyond that? Not so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## rarwrang (Sep 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think this is an interesting theme, one I'd be open to. Both as someone very pro trans people and also for reasons of genderf**king.
> 
> I do think the OP question was more about a fantasy though?
> 
> ...


i do write erotica about transgendered bbw though ...im also a fiend for them and am always on a constant search of stories like that. they are nearly impossible to find, but when i do its all good.


----------

